# Similar Bands/Groups to Ligeti



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Anyone ever go way down the list of similar artists to Ligeti on last.fm? There are actually some bands listed there. Here are some of the most popular of those bands. Faust, Moondog, Sun Ra, and the Boredoms. Based on those 4 bands, you can branch out even further through that. Yeah I guess I got too much time on my hands. But still cool to discover some bands of other genres that have some connection to a certain Composer. Though very little in fact. Listening to the Boredoms - Super AE at the moment. Some crazy rock stuff here.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I don't know much about last.fm, but my experience with other sites leads me to believe these "similar artists" connections can be tenuous. Sun Ra? I can't hear much connection. Faust maybe. I would have placed Univers Zero, 5uu's, Amon Düül II, or Sleepytime Gorilla Museum as vaguely similar to Ligeti. Well, I guess they all use sounds and notes and stuff in their compositions.


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

Similar artists in last.fm are determined by all the other user's listening habits. If a statistically significant number of users listen to Celine Dion right after Ligeti or have them both a most listened to artists then they will be listed as similar. They probably work partly on genre tags as well though but the recommendation engine of sites like last.fm is typically a trade secret to stop people manipulating them. If you contribute to the site by sending your listening data and you follow the recommendations for similar artists you will end up confirming the connection between Ligeti, Celine Dion and The Boredoms regardless of how unsimilar they may be.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Well there's a ton of listeners on last.fm. So one person can't influence the results that much. Enough listeners and you will likely get a good idea for a band/group that is somewhat similar to Ligeti. Though they usually do a good job avoiding the mixing of classical music with other genres.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

_Super AE_ is pretty tame by Boredoms standards. _Chocolate Synthesiser_ was always my favourite of theirs.


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

I tend to prefer OOIOO, a side project by one of the Boredoms. More quirky and light in nature.


----------

